# Unable to set up Bluetooth stack for device ubt0



## Owynn (Apr 26, 2012)

Hello.

I'm having problems with my Bluetooth adapter - it doesn't work 
First of all that's what dmesg says:

```
ubt0: <Lenovo Computer Corp ThinkPad Bluetooth with Enhanced Data Rate II, class 224/1, rev 2.00/3.99, addr 3> on usbus1
...
WARNING: attempt to domain_add(bluetooth) after domainfinalize()
WARNING: attempt to domain_add(netgraph) after domainfinalize()
```

I'm following the bluetooth chapter from the handbook and I'm getting this error message:

```
# service bluetooth start ubt0
/etc/rc.d/bluetooth: ERROR: Unable to setup Bluetooth stack for device ubt0
```

Here is output of *ngctl*:

```
# ngctl list
There are 6 total nodes:
Name: btsock_l2c_raw  Type: btsock_l2c_raw  ID: 00000003   Num hooks: 0
Name: ngctl92873      Type: socket          ID: 00000016   Num hooks: 0
Name: btsock_sco      Type: btsock_sco      ID: 00000005   Num hooks: 0
Name: btsock_hci_raw  Type: btsock_hci_raw  ID: 00000002   Num hooks: 0
Name: btsock_l2c      Type: btsock_l2c      ID: 00000004   Num hooks: 0
Name: ubt0            Type: ubt             ID: 00000001   Num hooks: 0
```

Any ideas please?


----------



## Owynn (Apr 26, 2012)

I forgot to write that I'm running FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE amd64 on Lenovo ThinkPad T500


----------



## gentoobob (Dec 18, 2013)

Did you get this working?  I'm seeing the same issue.


----------



## trh411 (Dec 18, 2013)

Don't ask me why, but I had to run the `# service bluetooth start ubt0` command twice. First time it failed with your message, next time it worked.


----------



## gentoobob (Dec 19, 2013)

Well geez.  You were right.  Weird.  Thanks!


----------



## kr0m (Jun 24, 2022)

Hello, i am in the same situation but it continues failing, each time i execute the command i can see in dmesg:


> ng_hci_process_command_complete: ubt0hci - HCI command failed, OGF=0x3, OCF=0x22, status=0x1


The exact command is:


> service bluetooth start ubt0


I am using a usb-bt dongle:


> ubt0: <vendor 0x0a12 BT DONGLE10, class 224/1, rev 2.00/88.91, addr 25> on usbus0


Using: 13.1-RELEASE

Any suggestion?


----------



## sidetone (Jun 24, 2022)

Try some combination of these:

Thread bluetooth-investigating-dongle-use-for-hid-hardware-freebsd-13.85431
Thread logitech-k810-bluetooth-keyboard-updated-5-11-2014.39679
Thread bluetooth-bcm20702a0.39425
https://docs.freebsd.org/en/books/handbook/advanced-networking/#network-bluetooth






						Networking Basics: WiFi and Bluetooth | FreeBSD Foundation
					

Wireless Configuration/Set-up A wireless networking card is required to use a wireless network, FreeBSD will also need to be configured to the correct wireless network support. The correct module will need to be modified, depending on the type of networking card. The most commonly used wireless...




					freebsdfoundation.org
				




For audio over Bluetooth:

Thread freebsd-quick-guide-audio-on-freebsd.85422
Thread using-bluetooth-audio-devices-speaker-headphones-earbuds-with-freebsd.78992


----------



## kr0m (Jun 25, 2022)

I will give a try, thanks


----------

